# XC shin/knee guards



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

I ride the flat trails of the south Texas area and am currently using the EVS option moto knee/shin guards.










They have worked pretty well for a while, but the elastic/velcro straps are starting to wear out. This causes them to slip down like most strap-based protection. I crashed this weekend and bruised my knee pretty good because these weren't where they were supposed to be.

I notice online the combo knee/shin protection is mostly AM/DH/Race. This seems like overkill for the xc riding I do.

What's a good replacement for these EVS guards? I'm a small rider (15"-16" frames, 135 lbs) so something that's either adjustable or comes in multiple sizes is best. Venting would be good too although i've gotten used to the heat with the EVS.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Home - G-Form LLC seem to be getting good reviews across the board. They don't make a combo knee/shin but offer separate pads that look to work together well.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

try g form, poc, or 661 evo xc.


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'd like to try those g-forms before I buy but I can't find any locally. But that's usually the case looking for armor in an xc area.

What's the opinion on the 661 4x4? This is a good price.









661 4x4 Shin Guard at Price Point


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

reviews aren't that great on the 4x4. Found the g-form's (knee and shin) for 80 after coupon though. That a good deal?


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

amgine said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'd like to try those g-forms before I buy but I can't find any locally. But that's usually the case looking for armor in an xc area.
> 
> What's the opinion on the 661 4x4? This is a good price.
> 
> ...


I use these for trail riding, they are awesome, never slip down, breathe quite well (although can be a bit hot in summer) and shrug off most impacts you will likely have.:thumbsup:


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

I've used the 661 4x4s for years and agree - they fit well and stay in place. But, I usually carry them up the climb and put on the for downhill. If I wear them for pedaling very long they chafe my kneecaps pretty badly, so they're not ideal for that. Many of the current kneepads are better for pedaling.


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

That's what I'm reading, they chafe and get hot. Which current kneepads would you recommend?

Those g-forms are nice but I'm wary (probably unfounded) of whether they'll do their job.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Check BikeRadar - they reviewed most of the popular kneepads, and you can get an idea which might match your needs, and which are overkill. For example, some riders find 661 Kyle Strait kneepads a bit bulky for trail riding, so 661 Evo pads might be more suitable.

I got RaceFace Ambush knees, which are one of few pads that open up, and don't have to be pulled on over shoes.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

I have found they chafe if you do the velcro on the knees up tight, but when I'm riding i keep them quite loose at the knees and I don't seem to get much, if any, chafing. Obviously, tightening them back up for the downhill sections is important, but it is a bit quicker than taking them on and off all the time.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

I find that a lot kneepad/shin combos with the velcro backing are just really bulky for xc/trail riding. I tried several fox combos and bulkier 661 combos and they dug into the backs of my knees and really irritated my skin. I like the 661 evo shin guards because they don't have the straps and are fairly minimal.


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

Kiwiplague said:


> I have found they chafe if you do the velcro on the knees up tight, but when I'm riding i keep them quite loose at the knees and I don't seem to get much, if any, chafing. Obviously, tightening them back up for the downhill sections is important, but it is a bit quicker than taking them on and off all the time.


problem is I'm never on a downhill section, all flat here, all pedaling. This stuff is probably overkill for what I do but I've been riding with shinguards for so long i feel exposed without them.



pfox90 said:


> I find that a lot kneepad/shin combos with the velcro backing are just really bulky for xc/trail riding. I tried several fox combos and bulkier 661 combos and they dug into the backs of my knees and really irritated my skin. I like the 661 evo shin guards because they don't have the straps and are fairly minimal.


I like the looks of the evo stuff but I really want knee and shin protection. The g-forms look neat but no side knee protection and how I fell this weekend beat up the inside of my knee.

The 661 rhythm look good but might not provide enough protection and get hot. I guess this is pretty much a crapshoot. Wish I could find stuff locally.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

I like using the Fox Launch shin/knee pad combo.
I'm also in Texas, and these are decent in the heat.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

+1 for Fox Launch shortys..I use to run the long versions of these but it was too much...the shortys seem to fit the bill.


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

So price dictated all, I ended up getting the Rockgardn lz shorty kneeguards from Jenson for 14 dollars. They've gotten good reviews. Not the full protection I wanted, but it seemed those got expensive quick, and were a lot more protection than I needed. Still looking into shin protection for pedal bite. Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## ballerbry90 (Jun 13, 2012)

I just started riding mountain bikes a couple of weeks ago and bought the 661 Kyle Strait kneepads. They are a little bit bulky for trail riding, but they hold up really well and have a lot of padding for protection. I am transitioning from BMX freestyle to mountain bikes so I am used to wearing the "bulkier pads", but they have never bothered me before so using them on trails is not a problem for me.


----------

